# My first repair!



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's my first time using VAG-COM and I have 3 errors in my car.
18020 - ECU Incorrectlety Coded
17589 - Linear 02 Sensor / Reference Voltage Open Circuit
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump
Can I fix this problem by myself?
I changed the temp sensor a few months ago with no mess.
Where's the ABS return Flow Pump? It's the ABS Unit? Hope not....
Can I recode my ECU?

I have a Fabia 2001, 1.4, AUB.

Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: My first repair! (misael78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum* »_*6)* When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: My first repair! (misael78)*

Here I go again:
I got those errors in my fabia:
18020 - Engine Control Module Incorrectly Coded
P1612 - 35-00 - -
17589 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Open Circuit
P1181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 1010 0000
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39)
35-00 - -
I need to know if I can repaired by myself. I changed the temp sensor a few months back.
Thanks!


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I really cannot give you an exact answer for any of the codes, as I do not have any Skoda documentation, only VW MKIV, and the codes might not mean the same thing.
But for the incorrectly coded ECU, did you ever change the coding? Post the current coding along with the controller part number and Sebastian should be able to give you the correct coding for it.


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: My first repair! (misael78)*

Tomorrow i will do it.
Thanks!


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

This is my ECU:
Controller: 036 906 034 BK 
Component: MARELLI 4LV 3335 
Coding: 00095
Shop #: WSC 54321
TMBND46Y013116443 SKZ7Z0Y0636158
2 Faults Found:
18020 - Engine Control Module Incorrectly Coded
P1612 - 35-00 - -
17589 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Open Circuit
P1181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 1010 0000


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (misael78)*

That's much better now, thx!
This coding 00095 does not look correct to me.
VAG-COM 504.1 should suggest an appropriate coding for that engine, like this:

_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-COM Coding Suggestion* »_000?x - Additional Functions
+1 - ABS
+2 - Airbag
+4 - Air Conditioning
000x? - Gearbox
1 - Manual Transmission
3 - Automatic Transmission

For your second fault code I would look at these points:

_Quote »_*17589/P1181 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Open Circuit*
> Check lambda probe and lambda regulation before catalytic converter
> Check lambda probe heating before catalytic converter
> Check ignition cables and spark plugs
> Check misfire detection


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info.
I just need to know one more thing.
How can I program the ECU ?
It's going to be my first time and I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Coding is done via VAG-COM's coding function.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
In order to prepare the correct coding for you, which of the following options does you car have?
ABS, airbags, air conditioning?
Manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a Skoda Fabia 2001, 1.4L, AUB.
With ABS/ASR, Airbags, A/C and manual transmission.
What's the login password?


_Modified by misael78 at 1:22 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

00071 should be the appropriate coding.
This is NOT a login, this is a coding!


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

OK! I'm going to Recode my ECU tomorrow Thank you very much.

I really apreciate your help!




_Modified by misael78 at 6:11 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

I recode my ECU and this DTC is gone.
Three more to go!
Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (misael78)*

So which ones are left?
Would be cool if you could post a complete auto-scan.


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: My first repair! (misael78)*

I did it!
But I'll post it again:
Here I go again:
I got those errors in my fabia:
18020 - Engine Control Module Incorrectly Coded
P1612 - 35-00 - -
17589 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Open Circuit
P1181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 1010 0000
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39)
35-00 - -
I need to know if I can repaired by myself. I changed the temp sensor a few months back.
Thanks!


_Modified by misael78 at 6:48 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry, but this is not a COMPLETE auto-scan.
I'm asking explicitly for a complete scan because this will give more detailed informations, which are useful when looking at the other fault codes.


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll Post two autoscan. The one before the recoding of the ECU and the one after it.
BEFORE:
Chassis Type: 6Y - Skoda Fabia
Scan: 01,02,03,08,09,15,17,19,37,44,46,56,69

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 036 906 034 BK 
Component: MARELLI 4LV 3335 
Coding: 00095
Shop #: WSC 54321
TMBND46Y013116443 SKZ7Z0Y0636158
3 Faults Found:
18020 - Engine Control Module Incorrectly Coded
P1612 - 35-00 - -
17598 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Implausible
P1190 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17604 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S1: Electrical Malfunction
P1196 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q0 907 379 D 
Component: ABS/ASR 5.7 FRONT V00
Coding: 00124
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39)
35-00 - -
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Y0 820 045 
Component: Klimaanlage X0760
1 Fault Found:
00898 - Control Circuit A/C compressor
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent
Address 09 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q1 937 049 
Component: BORDNETZ-SG. 1S30
Coding: 09362
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Y1 919 880 B 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDO V07
Coding: 18142
Shop #: WSC 00001
TMBND46Y013116443 SKZ7Z0Y0636158
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0909901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 1S30
Coding: 00014
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 44 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q0 423 156 E 
Component: Lenkhilfe 0001
Coding: 00110
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
AFTER :

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 036 906 034 BK 
Component: MARELLI 4LV 3335 
Coding: 00071
Shop #: WSC 54321
TMBND46Y013116443 SKZ7Z0Y0636158
5 Faults Found:
16825 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow
P0441 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17589 - Linear O2 Sensor: Reference Voltage: Open Circuit
P1181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17604 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S1: Electrical Malfunction
P1196 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17586 - Linear O2 Sensor: Pump Current: Open Circuit
P1178 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q0 907 379 D 
Component: ABS/ASR 5.7 FRONT V00
Coding: 00124
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39)
35-00 - -
Address 44 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q0 423 156 E 
Component: Lenkhilfe 0001
Coding: 00110
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 25 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: Bitte Adress
Component: e 17 eingeben 
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error ocurred
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Y1 919 880 B 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDO V07
Coding: 18142
Shop #: WSC 00001
TMBND46Y013116443 SKZ7Z0Y0636158
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Y0 820 045 
Component: Klimaanlage X0760
1 Fault Found:
00898 - Control Circuit A/C compressor
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent
Address 09 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6Q1 937 049 
Component: BORDNETZ-SG. 1S30
Coding: 09362
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0909901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 1S30
Coding: 00014
Shop #: WSC 13765
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Thanks!

_Modified by misael78 at 5:26 AM 4-21-2005_


_Modified by misael78 at 5:27 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## misael78 (Apr 15, 2005)

can't you help me?


----------

